# DisplayPort-Kabel Beratung!



## Raichingan (14. August 2016)

Hallo PCGH User,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet, um eure Hilfe aufzusuchen.
Und zwar habe ich 3x mal diesen Monitor:
ASUS Full HD Monitor, 61cm (24 Zoll) »VG248QE«

Jetzt ist meine Frage, wenn ich jetzt ein Display Port-Kabel kaufen würde welches wäre pefekt da ich ja eine gesammte Auflösung habe von 5760x1080 pixel? ( pro Bildschirm 1920 x 1080 Pixel)
Vorraussetzung ist aber 144hz kompakibel!!!

Ziel: Mein Wunsch ist es wenn möglich das 3D Vision Kit mit Brille auf 3 Monitoren auf 3D zu zocken.



Mein System:
CPU: AMD FX 9590 (4,7Ghz x 8 Kerne)
Mainboard: RoG Crosshair V Formula Z
Graka: 2x Geforce 980 GTX OC von ASUS Strix Direct CU II SLI
RAM:32 GB DDR3 1866mhz
Netzteil: 800 Watt

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon auf eure Mithilfe!!
PS: DVI Dual Link ist keine Variante da ich pro Grafikkarte nur 1 Anschluss habe.


----------



## Eckism (14. August 2016)

*AW: DisplayPort-Kabel Beratung HILFE!!!*

Ich denke mal, das 3 stinknormale 99 Cent Chinakabel reichen, da ja jedes Kabel trotzdem nur FullHD überträgt.


----------



## HisN (14. August 2016)

*AW: DisplayPort-Kabel Beratung HILFE!!!*

So isses.
Wenn man Qualität will kann man natürlich Lindy Cromo kaufen, aber da würde ich auch eher bei 3x4k drüber nachdenken.
Und im SLI funktionieren sowieso nur die Anschlüsse der ersten Karte. Oder läuft da gar kein SLI?

Es spricht auch nix gegen 1x dvi, und 2x dp falls die Monitore entspechende Eingänge haben.


----------



## Raichingan (14. August 2016)

*AW: DisplayPort-Kabel Beratung HILFE!!!*

SLI ist aktiviert und wird auch benutzt.


----------



## Bagui (18. August 2016)

*AW: DisplayPort-Kabel Beratung HILFE!!!*

Du solltest dir ein Kabel kaufen welches den Standard Displayport 1.3 oder 1.4 erfüllt. Nicht jeder Kabel kann das, es gibt da gravierende Unterschiede. Ich könnte die Marke Purelink empfehlen, findet man auch bei Saturn. Lindy geht auch was Kabel angeht. Ich würde die Finger von 99 Cent Kabeln lassen aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## blautemple (18. August 2016)

*AW: DisplayPort-Kabel Beratung HILFE!!!*

Blöd nur das es keine DisplayPort 1.4 bzw 1.3 Kabel gibt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raichingan (19. August 2016)

Ok, das ist mal ein Anfang muss ich bei Purelink irgend etwas beachten und gibt es aktuell Display Port Kabel (Version1.3 und 1.4)? Wenn nicht wann kommen diese auf den Markt?


----------



## blautemple (19. August 2016)

Nimm einfach irgendein Kabel, da musst du nichts beachten 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Redrudi (20. August 2016)

Worauf du achten solltest ist das die Stecker mit einer sperre ausgestattet sind damit das Kabel nicht ohne weiteres rausrutschen kann.Ich habe mir eins bei Ebay gekauft und bin ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Raichingan (20. August 2016)

Meine Empfehlung ist dieses hier da es unter den Meinungen von Amazon einer hervorgehoben hat das dies gehe mit dem Betrieb von 144hz.
PureLink PureInstall Serie PI5000-030 - Zertifiziertes: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Auszug von Amazon.de:

5,0 von 5 SternenGTX 780 ti SLI @ Asus ROG SWIFT @ GSync 144 hz
VonMarcus Aureliusam 9. Mai 2015
Größe: 3,0m|Verifizierter Kauf
Mein Problem bisher: bei einigen Spielen hatte ich unter der oben genannten Konfiguration ein "Flackern" (Bildaussetzer die sich in kurzen schwarzbildern alle paar Sekunden dargestellt haben) Nicht Reproduzierbar, nicht durch Änderung CPU / GPU Werte zu beeinflussen. Ich hab ALLE Foren durchkämmt. Hinzu kommt, dass ich mich vor allem im Bereich GPU / SLI schon seit langem fachkundig gemacht habe und (dachte) durch viel testen und lesen und Reallife anwenden, Erfahrung gesammelt habe.
Mein Fehler: Bisher habe ich ausschließlich mit DVI-D gearbeitet. Gsync jedoch nutzt ausschließlich Displayport. DP bietet in seiner SPEC nur HD an. Erst ab DP 1.3 (gibt's erst seit Sept 2014 als Spec und als erhältlich Kabel seit Nov 2014) wird WQHD@144Hz offiziel unterstüzt. Also wenn Ihr, wie ich, meint, dass Ihr mit dem Erwerb eines (damals noch) 800,-€ Monitors das mitgelieferte Anschlusskabel die nötige Spec erfüllt: NÄÄÄÄh.
Die Gute Nachricht, dieses Kabel funkt. Und es funkt( in der 3 Meter Ausführung) uneingeschränkt. Zum "groben" Test, habe ich es über einen Meter parallel an ein 220V Netzkabel geheftet (um Störeinfluss zu provozieren) und ausgelastet. Keine Aussetzer.
Somit: Für die Kombination SLI (dual) GPU @ Asus Rog Swift Gsync und NonSync (getestet in diversen Engines bis ca. 200 FPS mit Dual SLI 780 ti / Treiber 350.12 nonsync / GSync 120 / 144 fps / Vsync 144 FPS) klare Empfehlung!


----------



## chaotium (30. August 2016)

Nicht jedes DP Kabel unterstützt mehr als 60 Hz, Ich wollte ein längeres Kabel für DP, allerdings hat das gekaufte nur knapp 80 Hz gehabt, ich konnte keine 165Hz einstellen. Leider stand das nirgend in der beschreibung


----------



## Llares (20. Januar 2017)

Um diesen Thread mal wieder raus zu kramen. Wo zur Hölle gibt es Kabel mit DP 1.3? Selbst die empfohlenen Kabel von purelink schaffen nur 17.28 GB/s, was DP 1.2 entspricht. Ich konnte nur ein Kabel von Oehlbach finden, dass aber in der 2m- Version 60€ kostet... Muss doch noch andere Hersteller geben, oder?


----------



## GEChun (20. Januar 2017)

Wofür solch teure DP Kabel...
Man muss ja nicht die günstigsten nehmen, da hier auch Abschirmung sowie mit den günstigsten Materialien gearbeitet wird.

Nur:
20€ vs 60€ DP-Kabel

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das, dass 60€ Kabel wirklich besser ist. 
Und 20€ ist selbst wenn das Kabel hochwertiger ist schon überteuert.


----------



## Llares (20. Januar 2017)

Ich sag ja, dass das total überteuert ist. Würde ich mir nie holen, aber ich finde nirgends ein anderes DP- Kabel, dass die 1.3 Spezifikation erfüllt.


----------



## nug4t (7. März 2018)

hey, ich habe da mal ne frage. habe mir jetzt n lc32hg70qquxen samsung gekauft, der hdr unterstützen soll.
hab mich gewundert das da immer display port version 1.2 angezeigt wird, hab das original kabel dran und im rechner ne gtx1070 die 1.4 unterstützt.
kann es sein das der monitor nur 1.2 unterstützt obwohl er ziemlich neu ist? (würde mich wundern..
.. oder hab ich bloß n 1.2 kabel mitgeliefert bekommen?
hab nähmlich in windows 10 das problem das wenn ich hdr anstelle in windows dass das desktop bild grauenhaft verwaschen plötzlich aussieht. 
habe deswegen in den nvidia einstellung die ausgabe manuell festgelegt. 
ist display port 1.2 bei meinem monitor denn ausreichend oder sollte ich n 1.4 kabel nachkaufen?


----------



## Gimmick (7. März 2018)

nug4t schrieb:


> hab nähmlich in windows 10 das problem das wenn ich hdr anstelle in windows dass das desktop bild grauenhaft verwaschen plötzlich aussieht.
> habe deswegen in den nvidia einstellung die ausgabe manuell festgelegt.



Wenn Du meinst, dass das Bild wirkt, als hätte es einen Grauschleier:
Das ist normal. 

Windows dreht die Helligkeit zurück, damit das Bild einen bei "richtigen"HDR Monitoren nicht blendet. 
Nach Datenblatt ist dein Monitor aber auch garkein "HDR-Monitor". Also wieder auf SDR umstellen.


----------



## HisN (7. März 2018)

Es gibt keine 1.4 Kabel. Ist alles das gleiche. 
Was es gibt sind gute und nicht so gute Kabel.


----------



## nug4t (7. März 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst, dass das Bild wirkt, als hätte es einen Grauschleier:
> Das ist normal.
> 
> Windows dreht die Helligkeit zurück, damit das Bild einen bei "richtigen"HDR Monitoren nicht blendet.
> Nach Datenblatt ist dein Monitor aber auch garkein "HDR-Monitor". Also wieder auf SDR umstellen.



Habe es geschafft! Die Display Port Version ist egal anscheinend, zumindest ist 1.2 ausreichend. 
Hab einfach mal als test n hdr source Video von Microsoft geladen, und ich muss sagen der Unterschied ist gewaltig zwischen hdr an und aus. Also alles gut, man muss hdr nur einschalten wenn man auch hdr Material guckt... Dachte der Modus muss Standart mäßig ein sein, dem ist nicht so...


----------



## Gimmick (7. März 2018)

nug4t schrieb:


> Habe es geschafft! Die Display Port Version ist egal anscheinend, zumindest ist 1.2 ausreichend.
> Hab einfach mal als test n hdr source Video von Microsoft geladen, und ich muss sagen der Unterschied ist gewaltig zwischen hdr an und aus. Also alles gut, man muss hdr nur einschalten wenn man auch hdr Material guckt... Dachte der Modus muss Standart mäßig ein sein, dem ist nicht so...



Ok, wenn das mit diesem Samsung hybrid-HDR wasauchimmer Modus so geht, hab ich wieder was gelernt. 
Schön, dass es funktioniert.


----------

